# Brazil



## Bwell (Nov 16, 2007)

Any brazilians around?


----------



## GothicGirl (Dec 3, 2007)

Me! I´m from banana-land Brazil...


----------



## marinasmith (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes! Oi!


----------



## Moonspell (Feb 4, 2008)

Sou portuguesa mas ainda bem que há gente aqui para familiarizar da mesma língua. = )


----------



## cantodalu (Apr 13, 2008)

Carioca girl here!
;-)


----------



## Ariadne.s (May 3, 2008)

Olá também sou brasileira!
E estou perdidinha aqui nesse site...Queria muito ver fotos de blushes na cor pêssego...mas não consegui achar nada!

Algum de vocês poderia me ajudar?

beijos


----------



## Moonspell (May 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ariadne.s* 

 
_Olá também sou brasileira!
E estou perdidinha aqui nesse site...Queria muito ver fotos de blushes na cor pêssego...mas não consegui achar nada!

Algum de vocês poderia me ajudar?

beijos_

 
Estes são alguns dos meus favoritos:

MAC Cosmetics | Swatches | Pinch O' Peach

MAC Cosmetics | Swatches | Sunbasque

MAC Cosmetics | Swatches | Buff

MAC Cosmetics | Swatches | Peaches

Se pretenderes vê-los em uso, posso tentar ver se tenho algum look aqui exposto onde usei estes blushes. 

Espero que os links acima ajudem.


----------



## mitcha (Jul 3, 2008)

Legal!!!
Rola de falar portugues aqui né? 

Sou do Rio


----------



## vanessasantos (Jul 3, 2008)

Oi ! Tb sou carioca!


----------



## TRASHdecor (Jul 3, 2008)

oi!
im from porto alegre, rio grande do sul


----------



## lunabela (Jul 4, 2008)

Sou de Belém do Pará.
Ótimo termos um espaço aqui pra podermos contactar pessoas que tb falam a nossa língua.


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Jul 22, 2008)

Oi!!
Sou de Curitiba!
Beijo!


----------



## laperle (Aug 23, 2008)

Tb sou do Rio


----------



## Monsterbilly (Aug 25, 2008)

Opa, só vi isso aqui agora!
Não entro muito na parte de MAC pra não passar vontade hahahaha
Sou de São Paulo, mas passo metade do tempo em Curitiba


----------



## laperle (Aug 25, 2008)

Eu confesso q esse negocio de Specktra jà começou a me levar à falência. Sò essa semana eu gastei 200 dolares sò em MAC. Vale cada centavo, mas me irrita ficar dependendo de conhecidos ou parentes chegando de viagem. 

Eu comprei uma vez sò na MAC de Ipanema pra nunca mais! Como assim uma sombra custar 66 reais??? As taxas pra cosméticos aqui no Brasil são abusivas. Eles querem q a gente arruine nossas peles usando porcaria ou então pagando preços astronômicos num produto.

Além do mais, o Duty Free sò tem o bàsico em quantidade: sombra, batom e delineador. Paint pot eles sò têm uma cor. Além disso, sò pode comprar 10 produtos de maquiagem por pessoa.


----------



## mafalda (Sep 2, 2008)

... e mais uma gaucha... morando na Europa... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As coisas MAC que tenho sao todas resultados dos SWAPs nos foruns da Alemnanha, compradas das amigas virtuais que tem muita vontade de gastar o dinheiro do maridao nisso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - eu so compro no Duty Free no aeroporto de Tokyo, onde MAC me parece incrivelmente barato.

Ainda nem dei uma olhadinha nos FOTD aqui, mas gosto muito dos tutorials da makeupgeek e as vezes das maluquinhas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pursebuzz e fafinette. 

Pois...

Um abracao da

mafaldinha


----------



## viv_brz (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Eu confesso q esse negocio de Specktra jà começou a me levar à falência. Sò essa semana eu gastei 200 dolares sò em MAC. Vale cada centavo, mas me irrita ficar dependendo de conhecidos ou parentes chegando de viagem. 

Eu comprei uma vez sò na MAC de Ipanema pra nunca mais! Como assim uma sombra custar 66 reais??? As taxas pra cosméticos aqui no Brasil são abusivas. Eles querem q a gente arruine nossas peles usando porcaria ou então pagando preços astronômicos num produto.

Além do mais, o Duty Free sò tem o bàsico em quantidade: sombra, batom e delineador. Paint pot eles sò têm uma cor. Além disso, sò pode comprar 10 produtos de maquiagem por pessoa. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Concordo! Gente, MAC no Brasil é mto caro!!! a maioria das coisas é mais q o dobro do preço, se convertermos dólares em reais.
bjss!


----------



## eldinar lopes (Apr 9, 2009)

oi!
 Di Lopes


----------



## Paulinhabr (Apr 18, 2009)

Opa....

qtas brasileiras aki!!!

rsrsrrs

Meu nome é Ana Paula, sou de goiás.

Participo do 2Beauty, forum de make do Brasil, alguém daki tb participa?!

Tô querendo encontra aki a seção de troca e venda de makes, mas até agora nada...

Alguém me ajuda please!!!


----------



## Daiane J. (May 17, 2009)

Oi meninas, eu sou de Goias. Que legal encontrar brasileiras neste site!
bjos


----------



## laperle (May 19, 2009)

Paulinha, a seçao de trocas e vendas chama clearance bin, fica là pro final do forum.


----------



## pipsqu3ak (Jun 14, 2009)

Oi meninas! Nasci em São Paulo, mais cresceu em Canada e EU. Toda a minha família ainda vive là, no São Bernardo do Campo.


----------



## MAC_addict_PA (Jun 23, 2009)

Mais uma Gaucha...morando nos EUA, onde gracas a Deus MAC eh mais ace$$ivel! Beijos a todas


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 19, 2009)

oi!
Nao sou brasileira , sou americana, mas eu falo portugues! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bjs


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Nov 19, 2009)

Oi! Sou de Santos!


----------



## aninhabr85 (Dec 28, 2009)

Ei meninas!
Meu nome e Ana PAula sou capixaba mas moro nos EUA!
Como vcs tbm sou apaixonada pela MAC. Sou maquiadora entao alem de uso proprio tbm compro por necessidade pq realmente eh uma das melhores marcas. Eu sei q ae eh mto caro comprar
MAC. Estive no Brasil em setembro e tomei um susto com os precos. Se alguem quiser que eu compre pra
enviar pra ai.. PM me


----------

